

Show HN: SketchDeck - build slides faster - edmack
http://sketch-deck.com

======
emhart
Just signed up for the beta! This seems absolutely ideal for my workflow when
putting a talk together. I love writing and sketching long-hand to structure
my talks just right, but hate the process of then converting those sketches to
a deck.

Looking forward to your next beta round, and good luck with the project!

~~~
edmack
Thanks emhart! In the companies I've worked at, I've always sketched first.
It's exciting to remove the middle painful bit.

Looking forward to seeing what you think of the beta :D

------
rbarham
This will be awesome

